# 6.7 Mag Earthquake shakes the Westcoast



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Well around the 12:40-12:45pm mark today, i was at home (Richmond) when the ground beneath me took a slight roll.This was followed by a few waves of water being splashed back and forth in my Aquarium.Water eased up after that,checked things around the house and outside and all seemed well.Just read up on the news and apparently it was based on the island around Campbell River, but felt as far as Seattle.Hope all is well with everyone on the island and here as well.Been through this many times,and some were stronger than this.


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

I didn't feel anything. Didn't even see a wave in any of my aquariums.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Got a call from a family member about the quake but we didn't feel it at all in Burnaby. Richmond is built on delta substrate, not bedrock, so I'm not surprised you felt it in Richmond.

Hopefully nobody had any damage on the Island or around here.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

6.7 ! That is a bit scary. Hope all is well on the Island.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

A few of my colleagues were in the convention centre in downtown and they didn't feel anything but could see the big hanging chandeliers swaying a little bit.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nothing downtown at all. I was at the Marine Building on Hastings and Burrard.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Wow, kinda scary, didn't feel anything here in cloverdale, but with the way my kids stomp around, it could have been under my feet and i would not have noticed.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

i was in Seattle this morning and didn't feel anything


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Didn't feel a thing here in the middle of the valley either.


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

was at school and saw the lights sway a bit; didnt feel a thing though lol =P


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Yeah a bit of a roll beneath me and then the water splashing back and forth for a few quick seconds.Odd how just a few felt it,wouldnt have liked to see or feel a larger tremble been there a few times and its wasnt something i wanna experience again.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

I was golfing around that time in Richmond. I didn't feel anything but at one point around that time a lot of birds were freaking out. Maybe they sensed it.


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

Did not feel anything out this way but our little chihuahua was acting very strange and not settling down earlier but back to herselve now


----------



## jordonsmum (Mar 1, 2011)

I live in Victoria on the Southern part of the island. I found out about it via facebook when people started to msg me asking if I was ok. I didn't know why I was getting all the msgs. Never felt a thing and was shocked to find out. I'd say all is well down South here.


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

Felt nothing and i'm working just east of the oak street bridge W70 and kent?
6.7 huh???


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

I guess the earthquake must b lik rebecca blacks talent? So tiny that it might as well not be there...


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

BelieveInBlue said:


> I guess the earthquake must b lik rebecca blacks talent? So tiny that it might as well not be there...


6.7 quake is nothing tiny. Hit at the right place, right way and right time we are talking about serious damages and could be deaths.

I don't want to be around when the Big One hit.


----------

